# Taking care of pregnent toy poodle



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All, 
I think my 18 month old little fur kid is pregnant. Change in eating pattern and quantity for the last week and we havent had the time to take her to doctor to verify it. Is there anything particular we need to worry about if she is pregnant? Coz we lift her up to the bed all the time. I am worried that might be safe anymore.

thanks in advance.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How could you not know? Have you bred her? Or was there a possible accidental breeding? I'm confused. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Personally if it were me and this was an unplanned or accidental pregnancy I would take her to the vet and have her spayed immediately. But that is me and what I would do. unfortunately some people don't believe in doing this and in return we put thousands of dogs and puppies to sleep every day . Now if this was planned I would think twice about it seen as she seems a bit on the young side to have her first litter. Was this her first heat? If you plan to continue on with the pregnancy (which I highly do not recommend unless she has had all the necessary health testing and has proven herself in some sort of conformation or sport as well as been paired with a stud that has the same qualifications) she needs to be on a high quality puppy food instead of adult dog food and she needs to see the vet as soon as possible.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am assuming that this is not a planned litter, given your question. I would get the vets' advice as soon as possible. It may only be a false pregnancy, especially if you are not sure that she has been mated. It can be very difficult for even an expert to tell the difference in the early stages of pregnancy, and you may be worrying unnecessarily. When was her last season? The start and end dates would give a good idea of where she is in her hormone cycle. If she is pregnant, you have the choice of spaying her if the pregnancy is in the early stages, or seeing her through the potentially expensive and time consuming process of birth and puppy rearing, and then finding homes for the pups. Back when I was a child it was common to have all the pups but one from a mismating euthanised at birth - which would horrify most people now but may explain why there were fewer dogs in shelters then...

In the meantime, I would discourage her from jumping down from a height - perhaps a bank of pillows next to the bed to allow her to hop down safely.


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 

It was half planned. The boy have been humping her on the face for the last 2 heat cycles and we had her on diapers. This time he started off humping on the head and we didnt spot any bleeding so was thinking got a few more days before we need to put her on diapers. But then the boy finally got it right and they got locked down for atleast 3 times in 4 days. So unless he is shooting blanks, chances of her being pregnant is quite high I guess. 

We want to have their pups for home. My wife want to keep em all. And we have a whole lot of relatives who want to have their pups. So wanted to breed them at-least for once and figured we spray em afterwards. We have enough space to accommodate another 4-5 furkids. 

and we feed em raw or cooked meat. They hate dog food even though its made available since the day they moved in with us.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In that case, I think you need a vet visit soon! Plan on being with her 24 hours a day for a week either side of her due date, and to have your vet's number on speed dial, and money planned for an emergency caesarian. Best case scenario is she sails through without problem and produces healthy pups; worst case scenarios are dead pups and/or mother, C section, hand rearing pups that need feeding every two hours 24 hours a day. (I experienced most of these, after a carefully planned mating under the mentorship of a very experienced breeder.). Have both parents been tested for heritable disorders like PRA?


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally after 2 months of anxiety, 6 days ago our little gal delivered 3 lill pups. It all went smooth and good and she took care of herself nd the pups. We didnt took temperature thinking we got another 10 more days to go and by the time I got back from work, she already gave birth to the first one and two more popped up within an hours time. 

we got a vet in within 48 hrs and found out the mom got some infection on her mammary glands and had to undergo antibiotics and we had to nurse the pups by hand. But we only got around part of it and mom kept nursing the pups and she is now recovered and the pups seems alright. Gaining weight day by day and now the mom is not anymore in her paranoid mode. She let the pups out of her sight and walk around freely in the house and go back and check on them occasionally. Only trouble seems to be that she want to be back in the bed with us and not entirely happy sleeping next to the pups all the time. 

We didnt manage to separate the dad during this time and he have been around her while delivering. Being very protective and not letting anyone get close to her except me and my wife. He show the curiosity and try to watch the pups from far and mom occasionally growls at him when he cross the limits. Appears as though he know his place and keep the distance. 

Hopefully all goes well and pups make it without much human intervention. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the new arrivals, but I think Dad might benefit from a quick visit to the vets to prevent any more accidents!

Hope mum and pups continue to do well.


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Soon gonna do it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course, pictures of the puppies wouldn't be a bad thing, either. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I sincerely hope that their diet includes calcium?


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I sincerely hope that their diet includes calcium?


Found her panting after a week and suspected milk fever nd had to get calcium supplement as per doctors advise after a blood test. Till then I gave her more bones and yogurt to keep up the calcium level and also gave her honey water and fresh coconut juice to keep up the sugar levels. 

Now the nursing have reduced quite a lot and no more panting. 

Introduced the pups to dad from a week and he kept his distance after sniffing em for a while and occasionally we got him to sniff each of em for a few mts and now after 35 days, pups are playing with dad. Mom bites his face once in a while but she can also see that he is very calm and caring. Even when the pups take over his favorite toy and jump inside his food bowl while he is eating, dad have been behaving very nice and calm. He step back and let them play. 

pics

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6rtbLIWit-jNWYzQk5ULWJCVUU/view?usp=sharing

All 3 of em particolored. White with beige ears, black and white and brown and white.


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6rtbLIWit-jcGthVzJqZnJRZ0k/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6rtbLIWit-jUExzNWFoR285ek0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6rtbLIWit-jRzVEaGtuNW05cU0/view?usp=sharing

was pretty hard to get the white one to stay in one place. That was the first one that came out and got to drink the most amt of milk.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

*Congratulations......Very pretty puppies!*


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely pictures, Dude05. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Do I spy three tiny little partis?


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Such sweet babies <3


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes all 3 of em are parti. Dad is a parti. We first thought the white one is pure white but then her ears got beige after 2 weeks. Makes it easier for us to identify each of em.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They r so adorable. So u r keeping all 3 of them. Now u have 5! U have a poodle farm! And all different colors. I'm jealous. Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So Cute! Hope you post pictures of them when they are 'up and runnin'! Would love to see them as they get older!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very beautiful! The black and white one has very similar markings to my Lily. That symmetrical face pattern is so pretty. I am partial to those partis!


----------

